# un laideron, une laide / un homme laid



## nasti

Resalut 


Quel substantif proposeriez-vous pour dire : une femme laide ? _Un laideron_ ? _Une laide_ ?

Et comment dire pour un homme laid? (de préférence en gardant le mot_ laid_).

Merci !


----------



## Grop

Bonjour,

(Note que je ne conseille pas de dire ça du tout hein, ce n'est vraiment pas sympa).

Pour une femme, on peut effectivement dire un laideron (mais ça me semble un peu vieillot), une laide ou une moche. Dans un registre plus familier, on peut dire un thon.

Pour un homme, on doit pouvoir dire un moche, mais je pense qu'on utilise plus souvent des adjectifs - _Ce mec est trop laid !_ Je ne dirais sûrement pas _un laid_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Et ne pas oublier le "boudin", qui est à la mode depuis longtemps !


----------



## Grop

Par contre _un boudin_ suggère qu'elle est un peu forte, on ne le dirait probablement pas d'une femme laide mais mince.


----------



## snarkhunter

Grop said:


> Par contre _un boudin_ suggère qu'elle est un peu forte, on ne le dirait probablement pas d'une femme laide mais mince.


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ce point : j'ai presque toujours perçu "boudin" comme en opposition à "canon", donc sur le seul critère de l'esthétique, et sans réel rapport avec la corpulence.

Mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une question de _perception_...

Et ne pas oublier non plus le célèbre "repoussoir", parfois encore utilisé !


----------



## nasti

Merci bien Grop et snarkhunter ! 


_Un moche _serait-il à même niveau qu'_une laide _?

Je veux dire : _un moche _est-il aussi laid qu'_une laide_ ? quelle phrase


----------



## Grop

Ça me semble assez comparable.


----------



## snarkhunter

Sur le fond, les deux sont équivalents.
C'est plutôt une question de langage : "laid" est un mot correct, sinon élégant, tandis que "moche" est plus franchement vulgaire.


_"La Laideur a ceci de supérieur à la beauté : elle dure" (Serge Gainsbourg)_


----------



## DearPrudence

nasti said:


> Merci bien Grop et snarkhunter !
> 
> 
> _Un moche _serait-il à même niveau qu'_une laide _?
> 
> Je veux dire : _un moche _est-il aussi laid qu'_une laide_ ? quelle phrase


Il me semble juste que "laide" est un peu moins familier que "moche", et que j'utiliserais plutôt "moche" dans la vie de tous les jours.

On dit aussi "un thon" et je suis d'accord avec Grop, pour moi, un "boudin" est plutôt grosse et moche.

Mais ce doit être histoire de perception, oui.


----------



## nasti

Ok, Je vous remercie pour ces précisions 




snarkhunter said:


> _"La Laideur a ceci de supérieur à la beauté : elle dure" (Serge Gainsbourg)_


----------



## Grop

snarkhunter said:


> "moche" est plus franchement vulgaire



Là par contre j'aurais plutôt dit que c'est familier.


----------



## snarkhunter

Grop said:


> Là par contre j'aurais plutôt dit que c'est familier.


Je suis d'accord : c'est là le terme que j'avais cherché tout à l'heure...


----------



## franksalsa

Salut tertous,

Chez les Ch'tis ce serait une laite, une afreuzté.
Et pour les deux sexes cela pourrait être "un laid machin"

Je me suis permis, ne me lapidez pas.

J'ai vu les ch'tis du monde entier et du Québec bien sûr, soudain montrer le bout de leur nez sur un site canadien alors pourquoi pas ici.

Bonne journée à tous.

laid machin avec la bonne intonation, attention ça fait mal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,

Hélas surtout pour les femmes, il y a une « mocheté » aussi.


----------



## tilt

Autre suggestion : on dit facilement qu'une personne est _moche/laide comme un pou_.
Traiter quelqu'un de _pou _peut donc se comprendre en ce sens.


----------



## Aoyama

Mochetée, affreusetée, une imbitable , une pas mettable , une pas /im/ baisable...
Pour "boudin" on a un peu, quand même, l'idée d'un certain embonpoint ...
Ceci dit, pour un homme la laideur étant relative, on sera plus embarrassés pour trouver un mot ...


----------



## nasti

Remerci pour de nouveaux messages, très intéressants !


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Mochetée, affreusetée, une imbitable , une pas mettable , une pas /im/ baisable...


Ces termes, et surtout les derniers, sont de la plus haute vulgarité selon moi.
Ramener la laideur à un handicap sexuel va bien au-delà d'un simple jugement esthétique.


Aoyama said:


> Pour "boudin" on a un peu, quand même, l'idée d'un certain embonpoint ...


Il me semble la laideur concerne avant tout les traits du visage, et c'est pour ça que je ne parlerais pas non plus de _boudin_, de _thon _ou autre qualificatif qui s'applique plutôt à la silhouette.
Une personne peut être très bien "roulée" et pourtant laide, du fait d'un visage disgracieux. À l'inverse, une personne ronde peut être très belle.



Aoyama said:


> Ceci dit, pour un homme la laideur étant relative, on sera plus embarrassés pour trouver un mot ...


Euh... J'ose espérer que cette phrase n'est qu'une maladresse car elle me choque !
Ce n'est pas parce que nos modèles sociaux laissent davantage aux hommes qu'aux femmes la liberté de ne pas être beau qu'il faut considérer que la laideur a quelque chose d'absolu chez celles-ci.
La laideur, comme la beauté, est toujours relative, car elle est dans l'œil de celui qui regarde.


----------



## Grop

tilt said:


> Il me semble la laideur concerne avant tout les traits du visage, et c'est pour ça que je ne parlerais pas non plus de _boudin_, de _thon _ou autre qualificatif qui s'applique plutôt à la silhouette.
> Une personne peut être très bien "roulée" et pourtant laide, du fait d'un visage disgracieux. À l'inverse, une personne ronde peut être très belle.



Je suis plutôt d'accord (excepté que pour moi un thon n'est pas forcément une grosse). Et pourtant d'un autre côté, je pourrais tout à fait dire ceci à une amie qui aurait mis une jolie robe : _Hé, tu es vraiment belle aujourd'hui !_ En fait, je dirais que ça dépend des contextes.

Quant aux hommes, on a du mal à trouver un nom, mais les adjectifs ne manquent pas, et sont utilisés : un homme peut tout à fait être laid, moche ou horrible.

(Même pour les femmes, je trouve que plusieurs des suggestions qu'on a données s'utilisent plus volontiers comme adjectifs).


----------



## Kajeetah

On ne dit pas d'un homme "C'est un moche" ni d'une femme "c'est une laide."
Je ne trouve rien de neutre pour un homme qui commence par "C'est un..." à part des noms d'animaux et "c'est un homme laid"
Pour une femme, "C'est une mocheté" (familier), "une femme laide", "un laideron" (vieilli), si tu veux rester au plus près des mots de départ. Sinon, thon, cageot, boudin... la liste est longue quand on plonge dans le registre argotique!


----------



## Reliure

Pour avoir entendu une amie suisse dire d'un homme qu'elle trouvait très séduisant:
"Si tu voyais le frère de X, c'est une splendeur!", 
je pense qu'on peut tout à fait dire d'un homme : "_C'est une laideur_!" l'expression étant peu conventionnelle, je veux bien l'admettre.

_Boudin_, m'évoque à moi aussi les rondeurs, car quand un vêtement me serre je dis que je me sens _boudinée_.
Sinon, je trouve l'adjectif "hideux" très fort, mais comme on cherche un nom,  dans le même registre que "boudin" on dit parfois "_C'est un cageot_!" aussi bien pour un homme que pour une femme. (je viens de voir que Kajeetah l'a proposé)

il y a quelques années revenait aussi à la mode :"vilain/vilaine", employé plutôt par les jeunes.
"Attends, si tu l'/la voyais...il/elle est trop vilain/vilaine !"

(merci à Tilt et Grop pour pour leur dénonciation du raccourci beauté /sexualité très avilissant bien que souvent exprimé)


----------



## Karzoff

Pour moi un boudin, c'est une insulte pour les femmes qui auraient trop d'embonpoint.

D'un autre côté, j'aime certaines femmes rondes, mais je n'en traiterai aucune de boudin.

Il m'arrive de dire qu'une femme est vilaine pour dire qu'elle n'est pas très belle, mais pas une vilaine.

J'allais mettre cageot, mais Reluire a été plus rapide  ainsi que le laideron mais il a lui aussi, déjà été évoqué.

On peut aussi dire une jeune fille qu'elle est disgracieuse.


A propos des adjectif pour dire bien en chair, j'en profite pour donner un plutôt désuet : Girond(e). 
"Marie, l'épouse de Pierre est plutôt gironde."


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Alors j'ajoute à la catégorie noms insultants :
- femme : guenon 
- homme : épouvantail 
- Et à la québécoise (femme ou homme) : « une chenille-à-poil » 

Catégorie locutions : se dit d’une personne extrêmement laide

- laid à faire fuir, à faire peur (aux oiseaux, aux quadrupèdes, etc.)
- laid comme un pou (déjà dit) comme un singe, comme un crapaud, comme les sept péchés capitaux

- Autre québécisme :  laid comme *un pichou*.  Ou simplement :  _un vrai pichou_. 
- Et quand j'étais plus jeune, on disait :_ il est assez laid pour faire des remèdes_.  Je ne l'ai pas entendu depuis des années. 



			
				franksalsa said:
			
		

> Chez les Ch'tis ce serait une laite, une afreuzté.


 Et chez les Québécois, une femme ou un homme _lai*t*_(e) - on prononce le t, même au masculin - est plus laid(e) que laid(e). Le T est un superlatif, en quelque sorte.  
_Affreuseté_ (prononcé afreuzté) m'est assez familier aussi. 



			
				reliure said:
			
		

> je pense qu'on peut tout à fait dire d'un homme : "C'est une laideur!" l'expression étant peu conventionnelle, je veux bien l'admettre.


 Moi, je n'hésiterais pas à le dire.  
J'aime bien aussi _repoussoir_, et côté adjectifs, j'ajouterais :  _hideux/hideuse _

Définitions de _boudin _ 
- Selon Antidote: [Familier] [Péjoratif] Femme ou fille grosse ou laide.  
- Selon le TLFI : Péj. Personne grasse. Arg. Prostituée, femme facile.

Par contre, je n'aurais pas du tout compris _cageot_ - et ne l'ai pas trouvé dans le dico dans le sens de _laideron_. 

Et bien que _vilain_ signifie entre autres _laid/désagréable à voir _, je ne suis pas portée à le dire en ce sens.  Pour moi vilain, c'est _désobéissant _(vilain garnement)  _désagréable _(le temps est vilain) ou _grossier _(vilains mots)

Ainsi se termine mon long discours.


----------



## Aoyama

> Mochetée, affreusetée, une imbitable , une pas mettable , une pas /im/ baisable...
> Ces termes, et surtout les derniers, sont de la plus haute vulgarité selon moi.
> Ramener la laideur à un handicap sexuel va bien au-delà d'un simple jugement esthétique.


Nous sommes d'accord.
Je ne sais pas, cependant, ce qu'est un "handicap sexuel" (par rapport à la "beauté")...


> Ceci dit, pour un homme la laideur étant relative, on sera plus embarrassés pour trouver un mot ...
> Euh... J'ose espérer que cette phrase n'est qu'une maladresse car elle me choque !
> (...)
> La laideur, comme la beauté, est toujours relative, car elle est dans l'œil de celui qui regarde.


Il y a des hommes moches ou laids, sûrement, mais le concept de "beauté" pour un homme (et donc de "laideur") reste quand même plus relatif que pour une femme.
Comme dans d'autres choses, les hommes et les femmes ne sont pas égaux devant (les canons de) la beauté. Pour le meilleur et pour le pire d'ailleurs.
Ceci dit, inévitablement, le 





> raccourci beauté /sexualité très avilissant bien que souvent exprimé


 existe. On le déplore, mais quand on en est à _juger_ de l'aspect physique des gens ...
On peut aussi rester dans l'humour .


----------



## Nicomon

Alors disons d'un homme laid :   _éteignoir de concupiscence  / remède contre l'amour / non désirable _ 

Simplement pour ajouter mon vote à ceux de tilt et grop. Je ne trouve pas particulièrement « humoristiques » ces mots avilissants en « able ». 

Il me vient aussi (un peu de façon "litote" - ou par inversion) et tant pour un homme qu'une femme :

_Ce n'est vraiment pas une beauté / il (elle) n'est franchement pas beau (belle)/ n'est pas séduisant(e) du tout / n'est pas des plus joli(e)s_ etc. etc.


----------



## tilt

Ce fil part un peu dans tous les sens ! 

Une chose semble sûre, en tous cas : on n'emploie généralement pas de substantif pour désigner une personne laide, mais plutôt des adjectifs, ou des expressions composées plus ou moins argotiques.
Les bizarreries de la langue font que certains adjectifs sont facilement employés comme nom (un petit, un grand), alors que d'autres ne le sont pas (laid, intelligent).


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne dirais pas le/un laid,  mais j'ai plus d'une fois entendu « *le* pas beau ». 

Bon d'accord... je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## Karzoff

Nicomon said:


> [...]Par contre, je n'aurais pas du tout compris _cageot_ - et ne l'ai pas trouvé dans le dico dans le sens de _laideron_[...]



Laideron
Il est à noter que l'on disait "Une laideron" et que le mot désignait forcément une femme. Le mot est devenu masculin et désigne un homme ou une femme.


Cageot


			
				Wiktionary said:
			
		

> (Familier) Femme hyper sexy ou alors laideron (selon le contexte).
> Cette nana, quel cageot


Alors là je suis étonné. Un cageot pourrait aussi désigner une très belle femme ?


Les deux expressions sont très Françaises. Cageot n'est plus vraiment utilisé. Laideron l'est un peu plus depuis un moment.


----------



## Nicomon

Mon erreur.   J'ai sauté une ligne dans le Petit Robert, qui donne ceci à l'entrée *cageot* :


> 2. (1968) Fam. Fille vilaine, mal faite  *>* boudin.


  Disons alors que 40 ans plus tard... l'expression n'a toujours pas traversé l'Atlantique, comme synonyme de _laideron_ (plus connu de ce côté-ci de la Mare).   

Note : la forme _laideron*ne*_ (moins courante) existe aussi.


----------



## Salvatos

Merci pour laideronne, c'est ce que je pensais aussi.

Également, votre chenille-à-poil m'a rappelé cette expression, plus ou moins reliée au sujet :
« Elle s'habille comme la chienne à Jacques ! »
On le dira (au Québec) d'une personne qui s'habille très mal... 
Je ne crois pas cependant qu'on l'utilise pour décrire le physique d'une personne, ou alors ma mémoire me fait défaut.


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour *nasti*,

Pour remettre les sexes à égalité, il y a aussi :
_Un visage/un physique *ingrat* _(qui n'est pas agréable à l'oeil, disgracieux).


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 

Je vous remercie pour tous ces précieux messages   (dont j'ai pris des notes) !


----------



## Reliure

rolmich said:


> Bonjour *nasti*,
> 
> Pour remettre les sexes à égalité, il y a aussi :
> _Un visage/un physique *ingrat* _(qui n'est pas agréable à l'oeil, disgracieux).


 
Il y a une quinzaine d'année on parlait hypocritement (ou diplomatiquement)de "personnes dotées d'un _physique difficile_", et l'expression s'appliquait aux deux sexes.

Mais finalement l'emploi de toutes ces expressions en dit plus sur celui ou celle qui les cite que sur celui ou celle qui est décrit(e)!
Donc pour celles qui sont odieuses à entendre elles ont quand même l'avantage de nous révéler tout de suite à qui on a affaire!


----------



## rolmich

Merci *Reliure *pour cette magnifique conclusion.
_Physique difficile _(que je ne connaissais pas) est l'une de ces expressions politiquement correctes tout comme _les mal entendants _et _les mal voyants.
_Finalement, ces deux expressions (physique difficile et ingrat) atteignent beaucoup mieux leur cible que tous ces vocables que tu nommes "odieux", car ils semblent être objectifs.


----------



## snarkhunter

rolmich said:


> _Physique difficile _(que je ne connaissais pas) est l'une de ces expressions politiquement correctes tout comme _les mal entendants _et _les mal voyants._


Il ne nous manquait plus que les _mal plaisants_, donc...


----------



## Reliure

snarkhunter said:


> Il ne nous manquait donc plus que les _mal plaisants_, donc...


 
Ha, ha, ha, ha !
Il y aurait donc d’un côté les _déplaisants_ individus qui trouvent naturel d’employer les odieux :”_imbitable_”et je ne sais quoi, et les « mal-plaisants »qui peuvent se consoler de leur sort , lequel leur épargne au moins la compagnie des premiers !


----------



## Nicomon

Si on parle de rectitude, je vote aussi pour physique ingrat.

Dans la catégorie "litotes", il y a encore - je ne sais pas si c'est courant ailleurs :

- _Il/elle n'est pas choyé(e) par la nature. _  (et non, je ne parle pas de l'attribut mâle)

- Lors d'un « rendez-vous à l'aveugle », on dira parfois d'une personne au physique ingrat / pas des plus jolies / pas très ravissante qu'il/elle _a une belle personnalité_...  

- Aussi (mais ce n'est vraiment pas sympa ) : _un visage/une face/une tête que seule une mère peut aimer._

*Edit *:  Je viens de lire le message de DP.  J'ai en fait entendu les deux: _*pas gâté(e) / pas choyé(e).*_  Et tout bien réfléchi... peut-être plus souvent _ pas gâté(e). _


----------



## DearPrudence

Je n'ai jamais entendu avec "choyé", mais avec "gâté", oui 
*- Il/elle n'est pas gâté(e) par la nature.*


----------



## nasti

Et sinon que pensez-vous du *macaque *(fam.) pour un homme laid ? (la plus populaire traduction dans les dictionnaires polonais).


----------



## snarkhunter

Pas grand-chose : je ne suis pas certain que cette métaphore soit utilisée dans ce sens en français. Je pense que les comparaisons avec nos cousins simiens sont davantage orientées vers le comportement d'une personne, plutôt que son aspect physique.

Pourtant, on dit bien "velu comme un singe", mais je ne vois pas grand-chose d'autre dans un registre proche.


----------



## Salvatos

Ah oui, j'ai déjà entendu une « guenon » pour une femme en tout cas, je ne sais plus si ça a été mentionné plus tôt, mais je crois que non.


----------



## Nicomon

Salvatos said:


> Ah oui, j'ai déjà entendu une « guenon » pour une femme en tout cas, je ne sais plus si ça a été mentionné plus tôt, mais je crois que non.


 
Oui... au numéro 24.  Alors maintenant je me dis que c'est peut-être plus courant au Québec qu'ailleurs? 

Mais bon, ce que j'ai entendu, c'est _laid(e) comme une guenon/un singe. _Et non pas _Il/elle est un(e) singe / guenon_. 

*nasti*, je crois bien qu'on a fait le tour de la question, non?


----------



## nasti

Merci snarkhunter et Salvatos 

C'est noté !

Je crois que maintenant je sais touuut à propos d'un homme et d'une femme laids. 

+
Oui Nicomon  ! Vous étiez formidables et je n'aurais plus aucune question à ce propos ! J'espère...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,

Entendu hier dans le métro : « il/elle a une tête de cul » (mais c'est plutôt vulgaire)...


----------

